# Guest Speakers



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

What do you think about getting guest speakers to come to our club meetings? Would anyone be able to accommodate them?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

guest speakers? like famous people in the hobby? I think that would be cool... I think this would have to come along as okay we need to set a dfwapc account, so we can have guest speakers or I'm I thinking wrong.. wait for it wait for it... okay I'm thinking in terms of a convention with guest speakers...

what are the clubs thoughts on that? 

I see dfwmas(dallas ft. worth marine aquarium society) has next wave.

but what does the planted hobbyist have besides the aga conventions.... I'd love to see a big convention with big name planted tank people here in the dfw area....

what guest speakers where you thinking about robert...

hey niko I was looking at the old photos, and notice some photos of luis. think he would be up for visiting again and giving his thoughts or what about jeff and the other ada guys any think we could get them up here for a visit...


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi All,

If you don't mind some suggestions:
Luis Navarro (Planted Tanks)
Richard (D**k) Au (Discus) SF
Tom Barr (Planted Tanks - Technical) SF
Karen Randall (Aquascaping) Boston
Ghanzafar Ghori (Crypts; Emersed Growth; Tissue Culture) DC
Barbie Fiorentio (Plecos) Spokane
and Ad Konings (Cichlids) Africa

all do excellent talks!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yep yep, and I even now remember that the the nation american discus show was here in irving last year.

what about olver knott and a few others.. it just gets my head going again with ideals..


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Having guest speakers would be awesome if they came free. Sadly, they don't. We would have to be responsible for transportation and lodging costs even if the speaker didn't charge a consultation fee, which many top name folks do. Since DFWAPC has no method of income other than annual membership fees our finances are greatly constrained. Before seriously entertaining the thought of guest speakers we, as a club, must come up with some means of income. I've spoken to numerous long-term and clubs who are able to bring in guest speakers and invariably they all have auctions at their meetings, a cut of which goes into the club's treasury specifically to fund speaker and other outreach programs. Given the prior response to my suggestion of in-meeting auctions and/or semi-annual auctions DFWAPC isn't in a place to truly consider bringing in guest speakers. 

~Phil


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Would this be a doable goal that we DFWAPC can do? Dr. Chilton has said that he would come speak to our club in recent emails with him. Would anyone like him to come?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh hell yes! I'd love to be able to talk to him face to face.


----------

